# Jack's Lemon Fantasy



## Lemon Jack (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey guys whats up I been wanting to get one of these going for a while. I guess its finally time to start. So right now everything is in veg I am running Lemon Skunk and Jack-47. I run a hydro drip system in veg. Then flower in DWC.  So on the the pics I suppose 
The first pic is my moms Lemon skunk on the right Jack 47 on the left.  Then after that is my first cloning sucess with those two (not sure what they are being all my clones got mixed up lol.  After that are two shots of more clones still rooting.  The ones in the clones are about 14 days old since cut and 3 of them are showing tons and tons of root bumps .  The others in the rw were cut on monday and still looking good.  I'm afraid Im going to end up with too many clones lol.  But ah well my moms are big anyway they could be replaced.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 25, 2011)

Those are some gorgeous queens and clones.  Healthy and green.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll be watching this grow -- good luck and green mojo to ya....


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks alot guys. Theres still room for plenty more in here too.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Green Mojo for the Grow*


----------



## Sol (Sep 25, 2011)

Cool, i get to watch you, this time . I had'nt seen any pics of your gear yet, so  this should be good. Tuned in, turned on, and dropped out.To here that is..


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 26, 2011)

Glad you figured out the clone thing :aok:

Green mojo to the grow


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 26, 2011)

Solanero said:
			
		

> Cool, i get to watch you, this time . I had'nt seen any pics of your gear yet, so  this should be good. Tuned in, turned on, and dropped out.To here that is..


Ya thanks Solanero I been wanting to do this for a while I was gonna wait till I had something to flower but I just said ah what the heck lets get this ball rolling .

And ya BHO I had a rough time in the beggining now it seems like everything is throwing roots


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 26, 2011)

Well I thought all these clones were done till yesterday. They had been in the cloner 2 weeks and nothing, so i was about ready to toss them then yesterday I seen these.    only the Lemon skunks though. My jack-47 is proving to be a tough cloner,but one of the ones in the cloner does look like its forming the root bumps. Hopefully it will.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2011)

I got Jack47 goin right now, took bout 16 cuts and all are doing VERY well w/ my clone style (BlackGold soil, sterilized razor blade, roottone, 3X40watt office flouro). ahh yeah, old scool style :woohoo: smoked both strains b4 but this will be my first of my own homegrown of this specific hybrid. very pumped.

you'll love it!

Peace, 

7greeneyes


----------



## Locked (Sep 26, 2011)

Green mojo for the grow show LJ......looking like a good start.

Do you dip your cuts in rooting hormone before putting them in the bubble cloner? I started doing this and got roots a Cpl days earlier. Was taking 10-14 days now it is more like 7-10 days.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2011)

:yeahthat: YES, rooting hormone is essential, from gel to powder, gots to give it the hormones...

Peace,

7greeneyes 

p.s. W/ your style i'm leaning more towards advising some sort of thick gel, like Olivia's.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 26, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Green mojo for the grow show LJ......looking like a good start.
> 
> Do you dip your cuts in rooting hormone before putting them in the bubble cloner? I started doing this and got roots a Cpl days earlier. Was taking 10-14 days now it is more like 7-10 days.




Yup Hammy sure did I took them under water too.  It took them 14 days for the first signs today makes 15 days and the one of the Jack 47 looks like maybe by wednesday or thursday it might throw some.

My other clones in rw are starting to yellow a bit, maybe throwin roots a lil early who know lol. Last time they all yellowed alot but rooted after that so fingers crossed on them. I feel pretty confident they will btw this is just on the Jack 47's  the lemon skunk clones all look great.  And the jack-47 said it "took well to cloning" in the description ah well I have gotten a couple to root and like I said I think they will all pull through.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 28, 2011)

Well the Jack -47 in the cloner threw some roots. The other one is still lookin good.  I really don't know what to do with these clones though lol. Im thinkin about makin a couple hempy buckets for them and 2 of the coke can clones since I got all my clones for my dwc  rooting in rw.  I think its gonna be tight but I seen more packed rooms in here . 

Also after a smoke test of my . . .hermi I decided it still needed a couple weeks. So I guess I got a min to veg these guys anyway,but Imma try and set them up to get into flower soon! As I will be out of meds most likely before my next harvest, but after this gets rollin .. . I should never have this prob again I hope.

Pics this weekend . . . . if there is anything new to show.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 29, 2011)

Well heres a little update. My two previous clones are looking good I included one pic of the Jack 47  all of my clones in the cloner took root I put one in a 3 in rw cube and the others in a soiless mix.  My clones in rw cubes look kinda bad but I still got faith in most of em lol.  Well heres they are.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok so heres a quick update.  The lemon skunk in pic 3 and the one in 4 were lost I don't know what happened to them well actually i fed the one in rockwool to strong a sol and it never bounced back. The other one looked ok really I did notice in the bubble cloner though it had some clear roots and they really stopped growin completely before i put it in soil.  The clones in the cloner are still there  waitin on any sign of root.  The one in at the bottom left through some bumps just today so .

As for the clones in rw   I just don't know why they don't seem to take.  Out of the 4 there only 1 looks like its going to root they have been 14 days today.  I took six more yesterday and filled the cloner the rest of the way up. 

So not counting the ones in rw in above pics I have 13 prospectful cuts and only wanting 6 more. Given my sucess ratio though I believe this is fair lol.

Pics as soon as I got something throwing roots to show off.


----------



## Sol (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Roddy,  I'm too tires to make an intelligent comment but i will say that i hope that Jack47 pulls thru , thats a nice combo.


----------



## Sol (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Roddy,  I'm too tired to make an intelligent comment but i will say that i hope that Jack47 pulls thru , thats a nice combo.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Sol.  The Jack-47 take off like crazy after they root awesome growth.  Its these dang lemon skunks that keep gettin the best of me ah well I just keep tweaking it cloning method a lil each time.  I gotta be all over gettin it down.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey guys whats up a quick lil update. I'll get pics of everything tommorow.  First I flipped 2 clones 1 J-47 and 1-LS last saturday they were still small but i just needed to get something going for another harvest. 

I really struggled with this cloning and I haven't had much sucess till my last round. I finally got it right all of my clones rooted in 10 days. Whew that was a sigh of relief.  I'm letting them get a little more root in the cloner then Im going to place them all in 4 in rw cubes to veg.  Then Im going to fill the cloner up again and flip my mommys as they have grown wildly out of control.

Like I said pics tommorow.

Oh ya I also popped a con cheese fem freebie I got a while back which sprouted today so a new strain


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok guys well heres a few pics.

First here are a couple of my clones I took about days ago I just put them in the rw cubes yesterday. I got a couple more just took a pic of   of the best ones. What I done was take a couple  1 in. cubes and tear them up to stuff round them in the hole on the 4 in. cubes.  It seems to be working though as they have both picked there heads back up  after transplant 




Here is my confidential cheese that just sprouted



And here are to picks of my flowering plant all that in there now is 1 jack 47 and  1 Lemon skunk as you can see the Jack 47 owns the Lemon skunk.  Its a really strong vigourous strain 



And last but not least could you guys help me out with figuring out how I should go about flowering theses mommies out.   Right now there in seperated pots set up on a drip system, and they have outgrown there space.  Im guessing the only thing i could do would be keep them on a dripper and just build a new one for them to use in flower any ideas on other systems I could try to put them in?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 16, 2011)

Another quick lil update I took some more clones today. 7 more Jack -47 and 6 Lemon skunk.  I'm going to flip the moms tommorow. . . .if I have time to throw something together after work before lights out


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 22, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Well I thought all these clones were done till yesterday. They had been in the cloner 2 weeks and nothing, so i was about ready to toss them then yesterday I seen these.  only the Lemon skunks though. My jack-47 is proving to be a tough cloner,but one of the ones in the cloner does look like its forming the root bumps. Hopefully it will.
> View attachment 176942


 
Hey Jack, Are you useing a areoponic cloner? is that a bubble cloner? Anyway when I used the the botanicare 25 site cloner, I found that my solution inside was two warm with the pump inside, you might check that, when I brought my temps down a little, the plants rooted much quicker, I'm having much better luck today with the rapid rooters, 1 week for most strains if the temps and humidity are right.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 22, 2011)

It is a bubble cloner.  I got the kinks worked out of it now my last bunch rooted in 10 days and today is day 7 of my new cuts and I just noticed some bumps on a couple of my LS so 

Thanks for dropping in skag I started to think no one was interested in this grow.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 22, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> It is a bubble cloner. I got the kinks worked out of it now my last bunch rooted in 10 days and today is day 7 of my new cuts and I just noticed some bumps on a couple of my LS so
> 
> Thanks for dropping in skag I started to think no one was interested in this grow.


 
Hey, I'm all over everyones stuff, I just type so slow I don't respond to alot, my peckers on the end of my finger. I'm sure there's alot like me on here.  I'd like to try some of that Larry's, see it everywhere on here, I kinda scary about goin to the canna clubs etc. paranoid old hippy., anyway i put a small fan blowing on the outside of my cloning box, it brought the temps down a couple degrees and bingo. I'm growing some  super lemon haze this grow,  my favorite taste, the dutch treat is like lemony tang, but doesn't cure up like I'd like, Green Mojo to ya, and I'll be watchin for the duration. I think temps is the key to cloning,


----------



## Roddy (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm watching, my friend!! :ciao:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 22, 2011)

Cha-Ching  glad to see peeps here for the show. I'll get an update tommorow when the lights pop back on.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2011)

Isn't growing great fun LJ?:bolt::bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 23, 2011)

Why yes duck I would have to say its my favorite hobby  I can't stay outta my grow room.


----------



## Sol (Oct 23, 2011)

Im watchin too  :icon_smile:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok guys so heres a little update. First my clones I put into rw cubes are doing good the one that looks really bad was one that wasnt deep enough into the cloner and took 3 weeks to root but now it is showing new growth.

Next is a dirt j47 and the micro.  I know the J47 looks slightly hungry it recieved its first feeding yesterday.

Next after that you can see the mess my mommies made in the flower room lol.  its pretty crowded in there lol.  And sorry bout the last two pics being so fuzzy but its a pic of a 3 week budsite on each the LS and the J47







And thaks Sol love to see all my peeps in for the show.


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice LJ. Looking great :aok:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Another update here  Everything still just rolling along.  Gonna have to buy some more nutes tonight. I hope i didn't wait too late. Hopefully I have enough to make it through next week, as I don't have a hydro shop even remotely anywhere near me.  First pic is the veg room 2 J 47 and a LS there on the left. The cloner is full of rooted clones I counted 11 in there I think.  Gonna let them get a little more root then some will go to rw other to dirt. 
  Next pic is the con cheese I popped a while back she got some stretch I just couldn't stop even keeping here within a inch of the t5. Tisk tisk.
    Then we got a picture of the whole flower room and then 2 3 week budshots First from the J47 then from the LS.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice LJ


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks pc  :48:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 29, 2011)

:ciao: Keep it green, my friend!


----------



## Locked (Oct 29, 2011)

Looking good LJ...what kinda nutes you running?  I got hosed for the first time on ebay buying my nutes. I ordered what I thought was 3 *one quart* bottles of GH Flora series and received 3 *one pint* bottles. After looking at the original ad I see it was misleading but indeed said pt for pints. Seller didn't want to hear any of it. Sucks but you live and learn. I will be more careful and read the ads over better in the future. I think Amazon.com pretty much meets or beats a lot of the prices on ebay anyway. Might start shopping for nutes there.  Just be careful if you order nutrients on ebay.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 29, 2011)

Ya I got the gh nutes from ebay I did notice the pint bottles Hammy and they almost got me too   I noticed at the last second it said 16 oz. and was like hmm I thought it was supposed to be 32 oz.  So I ended up gettting the right ones but thanks for the warning buddy :48:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey guys heres another update its kinda been a while.  First I got some vedge shots. Of three future donors 2 J47 on the left and a LS on the right.  The seedling you can see back there just barely is a con cheese coming along nicely just a little stretch.   I got some more clones rooted now too but there in another pan.  Also there is a J47 in dirt in the back back there.  They've all been topped and supercropped.

 Next we got some a pic of the flower room.  And then some budshots first the J47 and the last is a LS...  Take into consideration these aren't the best buds but there close just the ones I can best get pics of my room is soooo crowded up top but there,  but do they look kinda behind for day 31 of flower?


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 8, 2011)

I sure ain't no authority, but they look fine to me at that age -- they are Sativa dom and may goa long time until done -- they look good, Jack -- well done


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks alot hemper. . .  I think the LS is generally around an 8 week strain but ya the J47 is a 9-10 weeker so hopefully everything is on schedule cause I weighed it last night a got just over an 1/8 from my last harvest  and the next one isn't till the end of this month so ya


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 14, 2011)

Heres just a couple pics of where we are. I gotta say they don't do the ladies justice I suck at taking pics and my cramped area but anyway.   
First is the LS its will be coming down in around 17 day i hope (according to trichs)  but that will be day 60.  So fingers crossed as I am out of smoke.  
Then the Jack 47 which Im planning on taking to around day 70  again based on the trichs.

I know pics suck.  I can't get in to get to the good buds I'll pull them out this weekend and get some real porn.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Jack they look great, sorry your out of smoke!!  speed dryin won't give the girls justice, I do that when i'm out , then regret it later.  but They look great.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 15, 2011)

Keep your eye on the prize, my friend, you're doing great! One of these days, you too will have a safe filled with jars!  Let's :48: on that thought!


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice :aok:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 16, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Hey Jack they look great, sorry your out of smoke!!  speed dryin won't give the girls justice, I do that when i'm out , then regret it later.  but They look great.




Thanks skag ya it sucks being out of smoke but I never planned to quick dry them at all.  When dry Ill keep a few nugs to smoke on but jar the rest to cure up for a couple weeks.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks alot Roddy Im not sure Ill ever have as many jars as you got but yes I hope this will be the last time I run out.


Thanks Bho


----------



## Coloradoguy76 (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice. I could only hope for that on my next one


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words colorado,  but there are far better growers here than I this is only my second grow first with proper equipment.  The fine folks here at mp taught me everything I know and I am much obliged.

Looks like were T minus  2 weeks on the LS  Oh i hope shes ready then cause Im itchin for some of her dank.  
 Pics this weekend.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 17, 2011)

Well I said this weekend but I got bored so I snapped a few pics first the LS the J47.   The j47 is an amazing plant with great growth it has so much more on it than the ls its unreal.  I have to say Im quite let down with the lemon skunk yield wise and I don't think Im gonna keep it around.  I got a con cheese in veg maybe she will be a little better... I need to get some beans ah well to the pics. . .


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 17, 2011)

Scoped my Jack47's late last night and they are 55%clear 40%cloudy/milky 5%amber (I actually saw a few ambers so that's my loose guestimate) and I'm at 53 daze flower today, takin them to 66 daze per SweetSeeds recommended harvest time. Then on my next batch will see if 70daze is better :woohoo:. Mostly because trich checking is nice but these percentages will not tell me how my body's chemistry reacts to them. Thats why I take samples from week 8-10 and not strictly by the trichomes' maturation/opacity. And YES, I love how fat and dense these Jack's are gettin and they're doin a bit more foxtailing atm, which'll add more weight. Mine smell very lemony/kinda cleaner like smell to them all, just a beautiful bouquet.

Much Peace n' Buds,

7greeneyes

p.s The majority of gj's I've read (mostly on uk420) on SS Jack47 take them to 70daze. :aok: but I need smoke for xmas gifts for me,my family and my toker friends  so I'll be pullin at the 9.5 week mark per their suggestion.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 17, 2011)

So well both be harvesting round the same time Im at 45 days no I believe.  I'll be glad to see how our results compare can I ask how long you vegged for. This girl vegged less than a week after rooting then was thrown in and Im really impressed by her.  I got her mother flowering now too she is about at day 27 and loaded with bud already.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 17, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> So well both be harvesting round the same time Im at 45 days no I believe. I'll be glad to see how our results compare can I ask how long you vegged for. This girl vegged less than a week after rooting then was thrown in and Im really impressed by her. I got her mother flowering now too she is about at day 27 and loaded with bud already.


 
I vegged mine for two months, but mostly cause i was traveling and couldn't get around to flipping them. Typically I wait to see preflowers, but on the four mothers i have bloomin atm got stretched cuz my MHconv lamp went bad while I was vacationing, but I'll be pullin 2ozers on two ladies (I lst'd these, which I think they dont really like) and 2.5-3ozers dry off the bigger bulkier girls. I named them Moose, Sol, Happy and Fonzy (for a good friend of mine  ) I've given out cuts to my buddies too so there'll be Jack47 bud a plenty around my parts :woohoo: I figure my next batch that didn't get the stretch will yield WAY better. I'm using FFOF amended w/N-enriched dolomite lime (SuperSweet from Home De Pot) and perlite. My nute regimen is: FF BigBloom (no Tiger for this run) nute only, then water, then molasses water, then back again.

I'll be takin bud porn and doin a gj eventually on a clone run of these Jack47's then I'll be popping some A-train beans by THSeeds to get some good creeper bud as well :hubba:

eace:,

7greeneyes

p.s. From everything I've strain-researched, the J47's really bulk up the last two weeks so...:woohoo: here we grow! :rofl:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 17, 2011)

Ya I can tell mine have really started to pack it on :aok: I sure hope so.  Im thinking this one girl will throw around 2 oz. maybe 2.5  she really but out alot of budsites.  She definitley loved the dwc lol.  She got huge i there.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm talkin' cola's that you can :hitchair: seals to death with, over here :hubba:

7ge:aok:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 18, 2011)

Thats what Im hoping for anyway. There pretty tight, and if you give em a little squeeze whew they will reward you with a beautiful scent.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 18, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Thats what Im hoping for anyway. There pretty tight, and if you give em a little squeeze whew they will reward you with a beautiful scent.


 

:hubba: 

:rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Nov 18, 2011)

Got to be getting close now, Jack? Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 22, 2011)

yup there gettin there roddy You know the weird thing the j47 seems more ripe than the LS but ah well we got lots of cloudy Triches havent seen the first amber yet though.  They way I best figure it about 8 days on the LS and about 14 on the J47


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 22, 2011)

Once the trichs begin to change from clear to cloudy how long does it typically take for them to begin to turn amber.  Im shooting for around a 10 to 15 percent amber ratio.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 22, 2011)

I have found that each strain is a bit different.

Some are fast finishers(3-4 days) and some takes a week or two or three


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks PC  Ill just wait it out  I been checking them everyday  You know the Ls is supposed to be around an 8 week strain and the J47 a 10 but the J47 has  alot higher percentage of cloudy trichs than the ls.  Im really really let down by a strain that took the cannabis cup a few years back. Anyone else feel this about greenhouses lemon skunk.  It does look dank. But it is a lousy yielder I think Ill be lucky to pull an oz. off it. Im pretty sure its outta my grow room unless it smokes like strait fire. I got a couple clones but Ill prob just chuck em.  I got some con cheese about 3 weeks away from being able to clone so maybe that will be a better strain.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 3, 2011)

Well its been a while since my last update things are getting hectic here around the holidays.  Last weekend I chopped my first Lemon Skunk.  Not to impressed really,  but I learned alot through this being my second grow.  Now all my girls in veg look like little shrubs instead of skyscraping weeds   and I got all you guys to thank for it.

Well the Lemon Skunk only came up to 34 grams. . . .A little less than what I wanted but its still really dank .  Chiefing a little piece of it now :icon_smile: I got a Jack 47 that Im going to step out on a limb but Im guessing 3 oz its loaded with big hard buds.  It is supposed to come down tommorow but I got tons of time today so I might just take her today so I can get another one flipped.  And rework my veg room.  Im going to change it over from a drip system to dwc as well.  Well here are some pics of last weekends chop.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2011)

Looking nice LJ:aok:

This is just my impression but it seems to me that the danker the mj the less weight.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 3, 2011)

Congrats man :aok:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks guys Im sittting here now looking at my big jack 47 lady.  She is a thing of beauty I can't wait to start trimming her.  Dinner is on right now right after that she will unfortunately see the end of her life,  but she really has packed it on and is foxtailing like crazy.  Gonna be a good night :icon_smile:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

Well guys she trimmed up quite nice and is now jarred curing heres a pic filled 4 pt. jars  She weighed in at 81.3 grams so nearly 3 oz.  if I wouldn't of snipped a couple branches earlier (cause I was out of smoke)  she may of hit 3 oz.

 I don't think running out will  be much of a problem anymore thanks to you guys.  I got 2 more coming down before christmas  which should throw another 5 oz at least, and then is 6 weeks it all starts again.  


Well I guess this concludes this journal as I didn't follow the other two in here. Maybe after new year Ill do another. My next grow will be More Jack 47 maybe another Lemon Skunk (i have a really pretty one in veg I was gonna chuck but she is a looker)  and Confidential cheese.  Im just waiting some clones from the cc to root them Im going to flip it she is quite a smelly girl even in veg. She smells like burn't popcorn its the craziest thing lol.


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 11, 2011)

Great job Jack -- you got it down now -- we are doing the same thing at the same time -- it's kinda cool watching you succeed and seeing how it's done -- keep it green my friend

Peace


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks alot hemper. I agree it was great watching you go through all the same parts of the grow about the same time as me. Thanks for the props.


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 11, 2011)

It's real nice having some smoke in the jars too -- I'm a new man  You deserve the props my friend.

Peace


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 12, 2011)

Congrats man.

Hit it

:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 12, 2011)

right on right on, gj  I'm trimming up some Jack47 as we speak. Very sticky but not as dense as they felt in bloom, but man are they crystal-dripping goodness. I utilized FFOF amended w/ Perlite and as lil dolomite lime. For bloom nutes used only FFBigBloom w/ alternating watering with molasses. Very dank...:hubba: can't wait for after the cure...

7GE


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 12, 2011)

Ya 7 its pretty dank.   My buds aren't hard as rocks but there pretty full, and ya they were sticky as syrup lol.  I  had to stop and scrape the scissors after every branch lol.


----------

